# iPod non reconnu par Mac OSX



## lunatik__6 (3 Juillet 2004)

J'ai un problème: lorsque je connecte mon iPod 30Go, à mon mac, celui-ci ne le reconnaît plus. Je sais pas si il pourrait y avoir un rapport, mais le problème a commencé avant-hier quand itunes et toast titanium ont quitté les 2 inopinément alors que je grâvais un cd et que l'iPod était connecté. Ensuite l'ordi a carrément quitté la session et quand j essayais d'y revenir, la connexion ne se faisait plus. J'ai redémarré l'ordi, j'ai dû enlever l'iPod et depuis tout ça, l'iPod ne s affiche plus sur le bureau, et enocre moins sur itunes. Le iPod marque simplement "ne pas déconnecter". Puis, losrque je le déconnecte quand même, un message apparaît sur l'ordi me disais que j'ai inséré un disque illisible par mac OSX...  Incompréhensible, car ça fait depuis novembre que j'ai mon iPod et il a toujours très bien fonctionné. Le problème pourrait-il venir de l'ordi lui-même? Ce serait cool si qqn pourrait m aider!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2004)

Essaie de jeter le fichier de préférences: _com.apple.iPod.plist_. Fais une recherche pour le trouver sur ton disque.

Si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, procède à une restauration de ton iPod.


----------



## lunatik__6 (4 Juillet 2004)

merci pour ton aide! j'ai jetté le fichier, ça n'a pas marché mais je vais essayer de le restaurer 1 de ces jours.


----------



## lunatik__6 (4 Juillet 2004)

pas de restauration nécessaire, il remarche!!!  il avait décidément besoin de repos... L'informatique et ses mystères...


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

Sinon il faut faire attention: il arrive que si tu débranches l'iPod sans l'éjecter tu abimes des fichiers et la non reconnaissance de l'iPod ou un message d'erreur en sont les témoins... j'ai eu le cas et j'ai dû le réinitialiser, j'ai eu un mal de chien à le faire parce qu'il ne voulait plus me réinstaller certains fichiers dessus!

J'ai eu la leçon et je fais attention  c'est bizarre parfois l'informatique...


----------



## chupastar (8 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sinon il faut faire attention: il arrive que si tu débranches l'iPod sans l'éjecter tu abimes des fichiers et la non reconnaissance de l'iPod ou un message d'erreur en sont les témoins... j'ai eu le cas et j'ai dû le réinitialiser, j'ai eu un mal de chien à le faire parce qu'il ne voulait plus me réinstaller certains fichiers dessus!
> 
> J'ai eu la leçon et je fais attention  c'est bizarre parfois l'informatique...



Salut moderne thing!

Ben j'ai fait la même bêtise que toi et je me retrouve un peu dans l'embarras actuellement et j'ai un besoin urgent d'aide!

En fait j'ai débranché à chaud mon iPod 3G 20Go et depuis plus rien ne marche!   

Quand l'iPod est deconnecté de l'ordinateur se succède à l'ecran de l'iPod la pomme de reinnicialisation puis une icone de dossier avec un panneau avec un point d'exclamation dessus, et ça ne s'arrette jamais....   

Maintenant si je connecte l'iPod sur mon iBook, il y a inscrit Disk Mode en haut de l'ecran de l'iPod.
L'iPod aparait sur le bureau, si je clic dessus pour l'explorer il  n'y y a rien d'apparent dedans.
Il apparait egalement dans iTunes mais sans plus aucune playliste.   
Lorsque je tente de mettre à jour le logiciel de l'ipo il me dit que l'iPod est en cours de redemarrage que je dois le laisser brancher etc etc... Mais l'iPod est ejecté, il est toujours en Disk Mode, et affiche Ok to disconnect. Et plus rien ne se passe.... Meme si je laisse pllusieurs heures..

Que faut il que je fasse pour remedier à tout ça???

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------

